# Netgear router security



## acmoses (Dec 15, 2007)

I can't figure out how to set a password for my Netgear router. As of right now all my neighbors can use my router at will.


----------



## petronius (Dec 13, 2007)

You need to configure WEP so that your SSID is not public.

Here are 2 netgear docs you should read:

http://kbserver.netgear.com/kb_web_files/n100684.asp

http://kbserver.netgear.com/inquira...es/n101675.asp&answer_id=22787867#__highlight

The first one explains how WEP works and the 2nd shows you how to configure it on your netgear device.

Cheers!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What is the specific model? I'd STRONGLY recommend WPA instead of WEP, unless your equipment doesn't support it.

I don't advise turning off SSID broadcasts, since that just makes your network harder for you to use. If you have WPA encryption with a strong random key, you are well protected.


----------



## acmoses (Dec 15, 2007)

I used the advice given by petronius gave and I'm sure it will work just fine, however my PC is asking for a password and I don't have one. I tried admin and password but its not working. Is there a way I can look on my PC for a password that my have been set up without my knowledge?

Thanks ACMOSES


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

WEP is anemic protection and is crackable in minutes by anyone with commonly available tools on the Internet. However, if that's all the security you need, I won't try to convince you otherwise.

If the router has a password that you don't know, the fix is to do a factory reset and reconfigure. Then you can setup any password you desire.


----------



## petronius (Dec 13, 2007)

WEP is fairly easy to crack unless your key is dynamic, in which case it could take anywhere from weeks to forerver to break it. WPA would be much more secure if your model supports it. A lot of older netgear routers don't have it but there are firmware upgrades available for some of them on netgear's site. 

Here is the doc to configure WPA

http://kbserver.netgear.com/inquira...es/n101675.asp&answer_id=25389575#__highlight


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

"Dynamic WEP" is a bit of a misnomer. First off, it is rare and is proprietary (it isn't a standard). Second, it is only dynamic insomuch as it is the same old static WEP key method except that it changes every X <insert configured time here>. Third, there really is no actual support for it - it was designed more than anything to be a stopgap until WPA and WPA2 came out. It sounds nice on paper, but with WPA out (it is no more difficult to configure than WEP) it is preferred to use that unless your hardware doesn't support WPA. Afterall, why not? WPA at the moment is quite solid.

By the way, 128-bit WEP can now be broken in as little as 60 seconds. Now that's fast.


----------



## petronius (Dec 13, 2007)

Cellus said:


> By the way, 128-bit WEP can now be broken in as little as 60 seconds. Now that's fast.


QFT - sadly :sigh:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Fortunately, WPA/WPA2 is, for all practical purposes, uncrackable with a strong random key. The only attack is a dictionary attack, and using a truly random key of numbers, letters, and upper case letters will thwart that nicely.


----------



## petronius (Dec 13, 2007)

Not plugging in the ethernet cable still ranks the highest on the security list :grin:

Wireless...doh!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Yep, not being on the Internet gets close to 100%, but not totally there. Consider if your computer is Tempest certified. :wink:

http://www.eskimo.com/~joelm/tempest.html


----------



## petronius (Dec 13, 2007)

Tempest is close but not totally there, not having a computer at all would be the tops!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

petronius said:


> Tempest is close but not totally there, not having a computer at all would be the tops!


I guess we won't be hearing from you after you get 100% secure, since you'll have gotten rid of your computer. :laugh:


----------



## petronius (Dec 13, 2007)

johnwill said:


> I guess we won't be hearing from you after you get 100% secure, since you'll have gotten rid of your computer. :laugh:


No way man...I live on the edge! :wink:


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Brainwaves gentlemen. Brainwaves. :grin:


----------



## petronius (Dec 13, 2007)

Cellus said:


> Brainwaves gentlemen. Brainwaves. :grin:


Overrated...I quit using those a long time ago :tongue:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

petronius said:


> Overrated...I quit using those a long time ago :tongue:


Why, did you run out? :grin: :laugh:


----------



## petronius (Dec 13, 2007)

johnwill said:


> Why, did you run out? :grin: :laugh:


It seems like the older I get the more that becomes true. 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Merry Christmas to you as well, even if you are out of brainwaves. :grin:


----------



## petronius (Dec 13, 2007)

johnwill said:


> Merry Christmas to you as well, even if you are out of brainwaves. :grin:


:grin:


----------

